# Speaking of grand pappies



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is Gnash's gran daddy.
SG Asko von der Lutter


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

My pup has a grand pappy too
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/370298.html


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Scheiber LOVES Asko. I am not a fan. We should start a thread with videos of our dogs famous fathers and grandfathers working.


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

My dog Garak's Grandfather Tom
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/32992/Tom-van-t-Leefdaalhof


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like Tom a lot.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I would pay somebody if they could find video of my dogs father... Nick:wink: I've been looking and asking, and have found nothing
http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/netscape/form_stamboom.php?ID=2441


----------



## Mac McCluskey (May 17, 2007)

my dog Tibets father, and my dog's, Absinthe and Niaya's grandfather...the Great Judex.
It's funny to watch Tibet do her basket and then watch this video, the high pitched barking is exactly the same...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyweH6EALdw


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is some video of Lord v. Gleisdreieck. I know he is in alot of pedigrees. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI-jqq_Fea0
*
*


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> I would pay somebody if they could find video of my dogs father... Nick:wink: I've been looking and asking, and have found nothing
> http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/netscape/form_stamboom.php?ID=2441


How much would you pay?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

How long is the video


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.boxersvonbachbett.com/toni.html

My boy's gran pappy


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

How long do you want it to be? I am going to Holland on a couple weeks. Nick is not far away from where I'll be. If he is still alive I can get some video for you.:-D
I have a daughter from Nick that is very nice.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I think 10 minutes is the limit on youtube. I was hoping there was some of him in his prime, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Did Gerben sell Beppie II. Video of any of the littermates of my dog would be cool to see too


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Did Gerben sell Beppie II. Video of any of the littermates of my dog would be cool to see too


We bought 3 puppies from that litter, two females and the male that we sold you. Gerben kept a female there and I brought a female and your male over here. I placed my female in a foster home to let her grow up to see how she would turn out. Gerben sold his a long time ago.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thunder's grandparents 


XATO VON DER BOSEN NACHBARSCHAFT
Sire's side
BOA VON DER GERMANENQUELLE



MAT Z DANARU
Dam's side
BISHARA Z TRAVNICOVA DVORA

-------------------------------------------------
Trooper's grandparents

GLARBO CZAKO
Sire's side
ASKIA VOM WIMBACHTAL

KAJ OD POLICIE
Dam's side 
NIXA BEN-JU


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

We have grand pappies and grand ma's to 

Kita's (current competition dog) grandparents
Tom - www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gn_LMkyzgE
Raptor - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjW5Ychcrj4
http://www.workingdogphotography.com...ptor_truck.wmv
JaJa - http://www.dantero.com/videos.php?did=140
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZnrw45MuyU

Kita's great grandparents
Lory - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eqvcQa3H6c
Cali - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q0KiEPkr7k
Elgos - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S8zXE3C6lc 




Vali's (up and coming competition dog) grandparents
Mac - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k56H2cRB1tI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2liX8YzpX4
Cali - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q0KiEPkr7k
Raptor - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjW5Ychcrj4
http://www.workingdogphotography.com...ptor_truck.wmv




Chaos' (retired) grandparents
Elgos - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S8zXE3C6lc
Ippie - I have video of him from the Coupe, I'll have to try to upload it
Chaos parents
Raptor - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjW5Ychcrj4
http://www.workingdogphotography.com...ptor_truck.wmv
Nature - http://www.workingdogphotography.com/videos/nature.wmv





Rica's grandpa - Co-own, but her grandpa is one of my favorite dogs ever, and the reason I bought her as a pup
Enzo - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG0QqMIflSA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYal1kucpgQ


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Mac is a grandfather already ? Good grief.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Ike's gr-grand pappy is Tom...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Here is Gnash's gran daddy.
> SG Asko von der Lutter


:wink:


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I like Tom a lot.


I'm not into GSD but Tom was a very nice one and a "real dog" too


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is a video of Nick vom heiligenbosch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WjKOJvG3KQ

Very strong dog.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

If you want to see videos of old studs you can check out www.vombanholz.be there are very nice videos of soome nice dogs there.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We are way ahead of you buddy. : )


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

How do you mean???


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Been on that site for 6 years or more.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Forgive me, i figured some other people would know the sie, but really its one of the largest archives of working dog videos. My favourite is Pascha de zennevalei-very hard dog.


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Kai's great grand-daddy 

Pike von der Schafbachmuhle



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY992WzzCqY


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Somebody already posted a link to my dog's grandfather, Nick.
I was looking for videos of anybody else close up in his pedigree and couldn't find any.

But I did find out that Bernie's littermate, Babsy, is now in Illinois. So thanks for the thread!

Laura


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice video of Merlin WUSV 2006 http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5920861418212633725#

and Belschik von Eicken Bruche doin his thang http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgM0M1tZVdQ

Neat stuff


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Here is Gnash's gran daddy.
> SG Asko von der Lutter


Jetts daddy www.kulladogs.com/males.html
and his grand daddy SG Asko von der Lutter


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Judge's Grand pappy on his sire's side...Iwo vd Heidestrabe
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/5/44024.html

His grand pappy on his dam's side...Rabauke Vom Braunshweigger Wappen
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/5/117553.html

The new girl's grand pappy on the sire's side....Quax vd Fasanerie
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/19921.html

On the dam's side......Dasty vd Berger Hochburg
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/126419.html


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is a video of Rabauke. http://www.kraftwerkk9.com/images/dogs/rabaukeprotection525.wmv


----------

